# A sad day for us!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just went outside and found that my last bunny had died!! She was prob about 7 years old, but still my little girl. She was Lexi's best friend!! Lexi loved it when Bella was moved on to the patio for the winter, so she could visit on a regular basis!
Bella has been with us for approx 7 years, and it appears taht she passed away from old age, but I am very sad, and Lexi will be VERY sad!!!! 
The hardest part was seeing my son today, in his military uniform, bury the bunny in the back yard, only after 4 days of being part of the "Military" Wow it has been a long week!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh I am sorry Laurie. Glad you have good memories of her and that Lexi enjoyed her too. At least Bella is still close by.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Laurie,
Sending a hug and warm thoughts. It sounds like a hard week, for sure. You and Lexi give each other a hug for me.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
I am so sorry you lost your bunny. Hugs to you and Lexi.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Laurie,

Iam so sorry, sending your :hug::hug: It can be so hard to be a mom sometimes.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Aw Laurie, I'm so sorry.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bunny.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear about your bunny. It's always so sad to lose the special creatures that populate our world. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry, Laurie.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Laurie and family I am so sorry to hear about your bunny! :hug:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Laurie and all . . . so sorry about Bella. What a sweet name! What did she look like? We had two bunnies when our boys were little . . . Speckles and Snowflake. I love bunnies! We even found a wild nest of them in my fenced in veggie garden one summer, and I loved watching them grow up even though I knew they would eventually eat my entire garden (smart momma who made the nest near my lettuce.) They are beautiful creatures, and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurie:

So sorry to read Bella has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. Hugs to you & your family

Sending Hugs & Pupster kisses
Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so sorry Laurie. The hurt of losing our loved ones is a very difficult time.....sending you big (((((((((hugs)))))))).


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Laurie I'm so sorry.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh Laurie! I'm sorry to hear about your little bunny. So, sorry my friend.


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

We feel your sadness. It's so hard to lose our little friends. They are so small but make us so happy. My thoughts are with you.

Peggy


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I am so sorry to hear about your bunny! It must be heart breaking for Lexi and your son. :hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aw Laurie, I'm so sorry about Bella. Hugs to you and Lexi


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie,

I'm so sorry to hear about Bella Bunny. Isn't it amazing the impact of the smallest of creatures? They are all special.

Beverly


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh Laurie, I'm so very sorry about your bunny. Give Lexie an extra hug as she won't understand where her best friend went to and big hugs to you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

(((Hugs))) Laurie, I am so sorry to hear about Bella. My heart is with you, give Lexi some extra love from us.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Laurie, I am so sorry to hear about your bunny. :hug:What kind of bunny was she? We have two Dutch bunnies. One is black and white (she's 5) and one is tan and white (he's 4). I know they're getting older, and it will be sad when they go. I'm really dreading it. Sending you hugs!
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kathy - she was a beautiful white with brown markings and spots -lop eared! She had the move soulful brown eyes, and when Lexi would jump at the edge of her cage, she would run over and they would exchange kisses. We had a good long time with her - so I am thankful for that!! 
Thanks for all our wishes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- I am sorry for your loss. My DH and his family had a bunny while he grew up and they always talk about him and have fond memories of him that they share  I got to meet him briefly and he too was a floppy ear guy. He had a lot of personality which I didn't know rabbits had.

hugs to you,
Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie :kiss: I am soo sorry for your loss, I'm sending you lots of warm hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww...I am sorry for your family's loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:
Our bunny passed away two months ago at 8 years of age...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry Laurie:hug:
I wasn't aware you had a bunny. It is very sad when they pass,and you kinda have a hole in your heart for awhile,but it will get filled up again. Sometimes it is so sad that these beautiful creatures are only here for such a short time,but that is just meant to be. I'n sure you cherished Bella Bunnykin every day she had here with you. You will remember her always.So sorry--:hug:

Just last month we had to put Chantilly the rat (Lacy's) down. I was so heart broken and attched to her that I cried at the vet's office. I was kinda embarrased,till they started crying with me. She was special.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I am sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and to Lexi.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, I'm sorry for your loss. We had a pet bunny who lived for 10 years and it was so hard to lose him. Hugs to you and to Bella's best friend Lexi.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so sorry for your loss laurie.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very sorry for you all Laurie.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

{{{{Laurie}}}} I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

